# Good story



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

7-year-old reels in fish as big as he is with rod he bought with his allowance


That fish is bigger than the kid that caught it.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

That's awesome!!


----------

